
Reciprocal Space a.k.a. K-Space a.k.a. Reciprocal Lattice - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reciprocal_lattice
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts:

"In physics, the reciprocal lattice represents the Fourier transform of
another lattice"

"In normal usage, the initial lattice (whose transform is represented by the
reciprocal lattice) is usually a periodic spatial function in real-space and
is also known as the direct lattice. While the direct lattice exists in real-
space and is what one would commonly understand as a physical lattice, the
reciprocal lattice exists in reciprocal space (also known as momentum space or
less commonly as K-space...)"

"The reciprocal of a reciprocal lattice is the original direct lattice, since
the two are Fourier transforms of each other."

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Update: Strange idea: What if this is the pattern that atoms, or rather,
centres of atomic force (call them by whatever name you will) are laid out
inside of elements?

In other words... what if this is the patterning of space that creates
elements?

